# Betta Tank/Car/etc Decals (will sell)



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm not sure if this belonged in the classifieds (because I'm selling them) or the art forum because its art, but I figured they would get better recognition here. Let me know if I have to move the thread though 

So I've had a die-cutting machine for a year or so now and I just LOVE working with vinyl. I cannot wait to have my own place so I can vinyl that crap out of it. 

With that being said, I started making doggy decals a few months ago for people and I just thought - why not bettas!? 

So for the past couple of hours I made this vector of Paarthurnax and turned him into a vinyl sticker for my car and his tank! 



























(LOL he's like "wtf is this")

I plan to add more details about this when I get back to work, but for now you guys can just email me if you want one or have questions. Here's how it will work: 

- *Default order:* I will have a default "pose" for each type of betta (CT, PK, DT, VT, etc). So for example, if you order a "Default PK Decal," you will receive the exact same decal I made for myself (unless you want a different color). *These cost $15 and includes shipping*.

- *Custom order:* send me a picture of your betta in the pose that you like and I will draw/vector it for you into a unique decal. *These cost $25 and includes shipping*.

I do offer these in different colors. Here are the colors you can choose from. They do not cost extra. There a few things I need to discuss with colors (some are glossy, some might not be available, etc) but I'll talk about that as soon as I get back.

These stickers can be stuck to almost anything and are water proof and come off very easily without any mess if you no longer wish to use it.

Again, as soon as I get back from work I'll type up a really nice detailed blog post on my blog, but you can still order one now if you'd like. Just email me at *[email protected]

Note: *I can also cut fonts of any kind and can make your betta's name if you want to put it on the tank. If you order a decal, this will come for just $1 extra. If you don't want a decal, but would like your bettas name, they are $5 each.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh my gawsh. And you could actually send it to Canada legally!
Will you do a discount if I, say wanted to buy 3 of the premade ones? The PK could technically be a girl I guess unless you plan on a girly shaped one..  -feels like a butt asking-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

I could totally do a discount because I would be able to put them all on one sheet of vinyl depending on how you big you want them (will describe sizes in blog post), so it would cost less for me that way. 

And I never thought of a female base! I'll definitely do a female for each tail type because I know there a few differences here and there. 

The only one I actually have drawn so far is the male PK, but hopefully I can whip out most of them tomorrow because I don't have class or work.

*runs to type up blog post*


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

Gaaaah why can't we edit our posts forever D< 

Anyway, here are the details! - http://fortheloveoffish.tumblr.com/


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

.. I am posting so that I may find this thread again in the very, very near future =D


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)




----------

